
Latin America Is the Murder Capital of the World - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/400-murders-a-day-the-crisis-of-latin-america-1537455390
======
browsercoin
With vast natural resources, how could this be? On paper, South America should
be a thriving economy, yet it's the exact opposite today.

United Fruits anyone? Delmont? Petrol? A stage to launch billions of tax payer
money to build failing institutions on a failed notion-to rid society of some
evil by declaring it illegal and creating an underground monopolies that
ultimately controls their host like a parasite while slowly sucking out life.

It's tragic and it's unfair to the people and culture of this region. But who
is going to be held responsible? How do you un-spill water?

